# Black Algae ? Spots on Leaves



## MrsH

A few of my leaves - primarily anubias - have black spots. Is it algae? If so, what would be good to get rid of it? Snails, specific clean up crew??? I have a couple of SAEs and 2 twig cats - they do a good job with the rest of the tank, but don't seem to touch the black spots.

150 gallon w/ 160W of 6,000k 8 hours per day. Daily ferts - injected Co2 w/ pH controller pretty stable at 25 - 30 ppm. All my readings are good, happy fish, the plants are growing out of the tank, etc. The "only" small issue is the black spots.

Suggestions and input would be welcome!


----------



## Bert H

Are they black or dark green? Are you adding PO4? If your CO2 is indeed in the 25-30 range consistently, I would suggest adding some PO4 to your tank. Sounds more like green spot algae showing up.


----------



## WhiteDevil

My anubias is doing the same exact thing as yours, there is new growth on the plant but the one last surviving leaf has black spots on it.

They might be super dark green but the stuff looks jet black under lights.

67 watts on a 55 gallon tank, CO2 isnt measured in yet its a simple DIY, bubble counter got lost to my 3 year old new parts are on order and actually in transit.

I have flourite for a base then sand to asthetically top it off.

No O2 injected into tank, just oxygination from filters due to sand and bubble wands.


----------



## jmontee

I have the same thing, I have found some info on it called Black Spot Algae. I also confirmed that Excel will kill it but it has to be at a high concentration and sprayed directly on the affected areas. My suggestion is to turn off your filter, apply the excel on the leaves and leave the filter off for about 15 minutes. It should start to clear after a few days. It is frustrating cause it does come back on the old leaves of slow growing plants.


----------



## MrsH

Good stuff - I wonder if it is better just to remove the leaves with the spots, which are probably 10 - 20% of the total anubias leaves. It sounds like, though, it is very common and will likely affect all slow-growing leaves over time????


----------



## Nevermore

Interesting...I've noticed the same thing on my anubias. I was thinking it was very small spots of BBA. I've never heard of black algae. The Excel does seem to diminish it.


----------



## Scotty

I just trim the older leaves off. I did the excel trick and it ended up just making the leave melt over time. Just keep them trimmed up and you should be good. Thats what I do!


----------



## Newt

It could be a form of BBA - the one that is not brush like. Or it could be GSA. If it is BBA (the form I call balck tar algae) then increase magnesium. If GSA then dose PO4.

Check out the algae thread: Method of Controlled Imbalances in the Algae forum.


----------



## Migrating Fish

Do any of the people reporting the black spots on anubias also have something similar on Java Ferns. Usually on about 10% of the leaves and probably the older ones?

Did anyone have success removing the spots?


----------



## Migrating Fish

I didn't get any replies here. The anubia is doing just fine. Ten flowers at one time this summer. The cryprocorn Wendtii is also flourishing. Neither has the black like on the java fern. In fact the java fern is really getting bad with about 90 % of the leaves affected and where the was black spots a week ago, it looks like pure decay. The previous 40% water change (ten days ago, 10 day cycle) I clipped nearly half the decaying leaves out. This summer, the plant was doing just fine.

The fish are all healthy, about 45 inches in a 60 gallon tank, and only one death in 6 months.

Since only the one plant is affected, is there a lifetime associated with this plant?

Any ideas, comments or suggestions will be appreciated.

Howard


----------



## gangopadhyay

i had some anubias under direct light,72 watts for a 20 gallon tank along with other fast growing plants,prsrsed co2...and in no time,bba,green spots appear.eventually moved those plants to another low light set up..now,am learning how to control alga,taking help from this forum...looking frwrd to a relatively algae free environment...lets see


----------

